# what nice people we met at driffileld



## 100189 (Jul 24, 2006)

thankyou every body on saturday at driffield it was hard to take all the advice in at once but i am sure we will keep asking for advice.
THANKYOU ALL very much and a very big thankyou to duncan & chris @ star spangled spanner who gave me so much advice even when you were busy with your stall.

many thanks tim,karen and the kids


P.s thank you lady j for the cuppa


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*What nice people*

Hi Brownbear

Thanks for the kind words,it was nice to meet you all, hope you didn't leave the show too confused :? :? :?

The western motorhome show @ Malvern is on 11th--13th of august, you want to try to head over to it as it is much bigger than Driffield,.

Keep us posted on your progress and Good Luck

duncan

p.s what was in Ladyj 's cuppa?bet it wasn't tea :lol: :lol:


----------



## 100189 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: What nice people*



damondunc said:


> Hi Brownbear
> 
> Thanks for the kind words,it was nice to meet you all, hope you didn't leave the show too confused :? :? :?
> 
> ...


 hi duncan hopefully we will make malvern and look forward to seeing you all their.

regards tim


----------

